# Changing the clock app when docked on the Droid Charge



## gburlingame (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know if it is possible to change the clock app that launches when the Charge is docked?

I'm running Gummy Charged GBE 1.9RC2. It starts up with the regular clock which is fine with me, but after a few minutes it transitions to another clock which is too bright for my liking. I don't know what app the 2nd clock is.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Greg


----------



## bespinct (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the same problem you had, and Gentle Alarm(Amazon Free App of the Day) is my solution. I can adjust the brightness of the screen and the color of the text.

Steve in CT


----------



## gburlingame (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Steve,

Big thanks for the tip! I just tried that app out and it is great...problem solved! Thanks again.

Greg


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I use Alarm Clock Plus which is a free app from the market. Does the same thing that the above poster mentioned with Gentle Alarm.


----------



## bespinct (Aug 28, 2011)

gburlingame said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Big thanks for the tip! I just tried that app out and it is great...problem solved! Thanks again.
> 
> Greg


Your welcome!

Steve in CT


----------

